# How Evil are you?



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

How evil are you?
http://home.att.net/~slugbutter/evil/

Here is how evil I am .. hehe:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's me:


How evil are _you_?​


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'm good, too.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I was good too.

... Favriot Eropen Contrey Canada? Favriot Wepon Canada... the only wepon we really have is fatting our enemys with tons and tons of Bacon. Still good quiz.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Me and Kitten got the same evil taint. I'm telling ya, it was a hard decision trying to figure out if the job that appealed to me most was a reverend or politician. I went with a politician. I figured that they are just slightly more in league with darkness than a Rev, but not by much.  :devil:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Ya im pure evil 2 eveen though the click i hang out with is the jesus freaks lol


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I'm good.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm neutral
Moderation towards all things! Although you do have inner demons, you can more than control them, and often find yourself in the position of the peacemaker, balancing things out.

Wow, that's accurate enough to be scary


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yup! I am PURE EEEEEVIIIIIILLLLLL! lol


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

claymud said:


> ... Favriot Eropen Contrey Canada? Favriot Wepon Canada... the only wepon we really have is fatting our enemys with tons and tons of Bacon. Still good quiz.


Feldy? Is that you? LOL

I was neutral. Pretty accurate.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> Feldy? Is that you? LOL


OMG! LMFAO!!!


----------



## SuFiHaaekor81 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Ha ha ha! I am evil!!! :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

You can join Sinister and I ... hehehe


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

SuFiHaaekor81 said:


>


Strange .. it came up wrong


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am insane and need help. LOL not liking that answer I tried again, and turned up pure evil. so... I can live with that. :googly:


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont no if this will work but this is mine


How evil are _you_?​


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have HTML shut off on here to prevent people from inadverently breaking the forum.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

im so insane mwaaa ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I am insane..Of course, I answered the absurd questions with absurd answers.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You are Twisted

I sure didnt need a survey to tell me that. LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*I am Evil*:devil:

Aaah - You are one creepy soul. You always do what is not right in a situation and believe that you are mean't to take revenge on society. On the bright side, you can turn back and it can get worse.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Geez and here I thought all this time I was the innocent one:










The test had to be wrong, I tell ya!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I am evil:
Aaaah! You are one creepy soul. You always do what is not right in any situation and believe that you are meant to take revenge on society. On the bright side, you can turn back, and it could get worse.

Fairly accurate.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm the same as you MM!

I am Evil:
Aaaah! You are one creepy soul. You always do what is not night in a situation and believe that you are meant to take revenge on society. On the bright side, you can turn back, and it can get worse.

MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Only twisted, mmmmmmmm. I need to work on this.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It said I was good. It must not be working right.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lmao..........i'm in the same boat as MM & Hauntaholik


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I retook the test and ended up Neutral


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

It wouldnt load for me what does that say.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Pegged the needle at Pure Evil! The guys who work for me would agree with that finding I'm sure.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Crap look at me

cant get the image - but Im pure EVIL. WTF

My hubby better watch out!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Meh...no evil here...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm TWISTED! (There's a surprise)

You are twisted. You are just barely evil. Although you are not completely evil and can easily change your ways if you ever desired to do so, if a tough decision comes up you will choose that option that favors you.

I wanted to be pure evil...MUWAHAHAHA...guess I better try harder.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Me:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I AM EVIL...go figure


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Told me that I'm twisted... yeah, that'll about cover it!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Says I am Pure Evil...that sounds about right :devil:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

"You are Pure Evil"

Right on, I was afraid the answer was going to be pretty benign since I thought my answers seemed that way. Therefore, I get to place a certain delusional trend to my "Pure Evil" status since I thought I was just like everybody else. Hahaha... I'm so evil I think I'm normal! Watch out people!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

ooops








& I wasn't trying.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow how did this happen/honest i didn't even try -ithought about it but i didn't
http://home.att.net/~slugbutter/evil/pureevil.htm


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Twisted, like we did last summer . . .


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

It says I am Twisted just barely Evil but I could change and go either way depending on the situation....hehe...leaves me alot of room to play!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I can't belive it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It says I'm twisted, but I already knew that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I got Pure Evil. no way this can be correct.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm pure evil *grin*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe I shouldn't have picked "Job of Evilness" as the ideal job (none of the others fit and isn't job of evilness, Lawyer or politician the same).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew this 

You are Good


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I should have known this. I get told that all the time.








How evil are _*you*_?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It says I am pure evil.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Pure Evil. (it's like they KNOW me!)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I dunno what they're talking about but I love that Canada is now a weapon and a European country.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

I write Halloween jokes


----------

